# aquarium filter foam



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a sight that sells bulk sheets of aquraium filter foam, I need it for my sump. I've looked online but couldnt really find anything. anyone have any info ???


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I found this on Amazon, I have not purchased bulk foam, so I'm not sure if this is good pricing or not. You may also want to check kensfish.com, doctorsfosterandsmith.com


Amazon.com: Bulk Filter Pad 90ft X 2ft (Catalog Category: Aquarium / Filter Pads): Pet Supplies


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

I know this guy will custom cut foam for your aquarium, might be expensive if you go through a lot of it. I got some of his sponge filters from him and the foam is really good quality.

angelsplus.com


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

if you are after larger pieces id go do the foam for pond filters alot bigger i put pond filter foam in ebay and got loads all different sizes. cant find any bulk sheets anywhere. hope this helped you


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

thanks for the help guys, theres this place by my house called the foam factory think i might try it out soon, there a whole sale foam store, but most of there advers are for like matress pads and stuff.


----------

